# it hasn't worked so far



## Denise1952 (Sep 8, 2015)

so why try to change now


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 8, 2015)

:laugh:


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice one nwlady.
But you got me thinking there.
I don't think anyone has this particular titled thread, but if allowed I intend starting one called...

Do You Have A Thought For The Day?

Watch this space!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 9, 2015)

Funny, Denise!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 9, 2015)

how true is that, LOL!  Hey Boozer, I think that sounds like a great idea Meanderer used to have a regular thread, I think it was you Jim??, laugh of the day, or something like that.  I haven't seen it, and miss it so I give a look denise


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 9, 2015)

nwlady.
Thank you for your kind words there nwlady.
You gave me an idea.
I started a thread called Cheeky Friendly Banter Thread wich read like this at the start.
*Hello everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheeky Friendly Banter? *
*Well I suppose we all have our own idea of what that is!
But really, this could be about almost anything one would be chatting, laughing and joking about down at the local pub perhaps.*
*Or wherever with our friends.*
*And of course some people, particularly down at the Boozer  can be rather riskay.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But as far as I am concerned, the world is your oyster though in respect of subjects, jokes, smiley's, videos etc. etc. which involve Friendly Cheeky Banter.

The thread was quite successful, but the forum folded. (Nothing to do with me)!!!*layful:

So I will go off and start that thread.
I hope that you will join in!

Kenny


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 9, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> nwlady.
> Thank you for your kind words there nwlady.
> You gave me an idea.
> I started a thread called Cheeky Friendly Banter Thread wich read like this at the start.
> ...



I'll be checkin it out Kenny Thanks!


----------

